# gluten/diary free



## Ingrid1 (Feb 5, 2008)

I like some input about gluten free diets. Do they work for IBS? Also diary free, these are the two things I am considering. Are there people with IBS that have good results with the elimination of these two food "groups"? Also I like to know how hard it is to keep it up and if people tried this with children? Any info is welcome.Thanks, Ingrid


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi IngridIt depends on if the person with IBS is sensitive to these two things. I've done both.Eliminating dairy works very well for me. And I don't feel much of a loss except sometimes I crave for pizza and icecream. But then again, it's not like I can't sleep if I don't eat those. Don't know with kids, though, it may be tougher if they're used to and like dairy products...The gluten free diet -- I tried, but discovered that I'm not that much bothered by gluten unless in its highly concentrated form (like if you go to an Asian market and buy the chuncks that says "gluten chuncks"). So, in my case it's like I'm the same old me with or without it in most cases... But it may make a difference for someone else and one will have to try it to see if it works...Cherrie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Dietary restrictions tend to be really hit an miss for most IBSers.It might help one, and will do nothing for another.I don't think that is any different for children.If you think you have serious problems with gluten or dairy it may be worth getting tested for celiac, dairy protien allergies, and lactose intolerance.Gluten free can be extremely difficult to maintain, as can dairy free if you have problems with dairy protein allergies. Every processed food product will need to be checked and often it isn't obvious on the label it may contain either. Lactose free tends to be easier as the small trace amounts that might be in with milk by products usually isn't enough to set anything off.K.


----------



## obsyr (Feb 12, 2008)

When I was diagnosed with IBS 25 years ago I was also diagnosed with many many food allergies and lactose intolerance (though they didn't test for lactose intolerance like they do now). I'm allergic to wheat, oats, milk, lettuce, spinach, beef, pork, tomatoes, choclate, eggs... I think that's it. Believe me between the IBS, lactose intolerance, acid reflux, food allergies it is beyond frustrating to eat. What happens is I give up and eat some things I shouldn't after I start to feel good. There are some foods I absolutely cannot cheat with (lettuce, beef, pork, eggs) and then there are others that if I eat it for awhile end up in big trouble. ...eating the non-fat ice cream every night for 2+ months when I was feeling good -- NOT a good idea. I'm in the midst of a HUGE flare up and now am losing weight and have reduced what I eat to very little. I think the antibiotics I took (twice) in December and mid January riled everything up (and eating ice cream). Now I cannot get things under control...sitting here at work with a heating pad on my stomach. Pain on the right side of my belly button, etc. is bad. Plus....this has really messed with my head this time. Marilyn


----------

